
A Parent's Survival Guide to Common Core Math – Kindle Edition Free This Weekend - sp332
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012QYRI70?*Version*=1&*entries*=0
======
HLSensoryO
Thank you! Parents need to stop fighting common core irrespective of their
opinions on it. It is our reality - doesn't really matter our opinion of it.
Appears it is here to stay. I am looking to verse myself with it to ensure I
can support and assist my kids, so they can embrace and learn to love math
(like I do). Thank you for providing material to help parents learn the tools.

